# Promotion time!!!



## PillarofBalance (Jan 9, 2013)

Spongy has earned himself a promotion to Super Moderator... I don't even think I need to say much more. We all respect him greatly for his knowledge, maturity and willingness to help out around here.  Very glad to bump him up. Congratulate him now... or he'll ban you permanently.

PoB


----------



## Supra (Jan 9, 2013)

Congrats but I thought you were a mod already!


----------



## Popeye (Jan 9, 2013)

Congrats Sponge...well deserved.


----------



## Spongy (Jan 9, 2013)

Thank you!  I was a Mod, but now I'm a Super Mod.  



Supra said:


> Congrats but I thought you were a mod already!


----------



## Supra (Jan 9, 2013)

Whats the difference btw the two?


----------



## Georgia (Jan 9, 2013)

Supra said:


> Whats the difference btw the two?



More entitled BJ's.

Congrats Spongy. You took time out of your life to help me out with a diet plan that was amazing and shows you're a great guy just by doing that for lil ol' me.

You deserve the best in life and I want to marry you


----------



## Yaya (Jan 9, 2013)

Congrats, your the man


----------



## losieloos (Jan 9, 2013)

Congrats my friend.


----------



## amore169 (Jan 9, 2013)

Congrats my friend.


----------



## djkneegrow (Jan 9, 2013)

Congrats Spongy.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 9, 2013)

Congrats Spoogy!


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jan 9, 2013)

congrats bro!


----------



## JOMO (Jan 9, 2013)

Congrats! Well deserved.


----------



## HH (Jan 9, 2013)

Congrats to the sponge!


----------



## j2048b (Jan 9, 2013)

Congrats sponge!


----------



## Tilltheend (Jan 9, 2013)

Congratulations Spongy!


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 9, 2013)

Props, Sponge! Good luck attaining Super-UBER Mod status next!


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jan 9, 2013)

Congrats Spongy


----------



## Jada (Jan 9, 2013)

Congrats my brother


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Jan 9, 2013)

Congratulations Spongy! Thanks for all you do to make this board the special place it is.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jan 9, 2013)

Congrats Spongy


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jan 9, 2013)

Congrats brother.  Well deserved


----------



## LeanHerm (Jan 9, 2013)

See spongy I told you. Lol.


----------



## g0re (Jan 9, 2013)

Congrats spongey!!


----------



## grind4it (Jan 9, 2013)

Congradations  Spongy. 
I can't think of anyone who is more deserving. You are one hell of a guy and its nice to see good things happen for great people.


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 9, 2013)

Hey Spongy, I think I got one of your PM's by accident:

*Dear Spongy,

My mom wants her underwear back. This shit isn't funny any more.


POB*


Oh, and congratulations on your promotion brother. We always knew you were 'super'!

Respect,
Vette


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 9, 2013)

Congrats sexy!


----------



## pirovoliko (Jan 9, 2013)

Well earned and deserved...congrats...


----------



## Christosterone (Jan 9, 2013)

Congrats. Its really super they did this


----------



## 69nites (Jan 9, 2013)

Congratulations brother. You got the level head necessary for this job.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jan 9, 2013)

Congrats...diet's hurt and people that promote them are mean.


----------



## mistah187 (Jan 9, 2013)

Congrats man. Does it come with a cape?


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 9, 2013)

Congrats Brother, excellent choice for SI.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 9, 2013)

nice work bro


----------



## ken Sass (Jan 9, 2013)

and not a more deserving water absorbent person on the boards congrats


----------



## brown1106 (Jan 9, 2013)

Congrats spongy! Well deserved!


----------



## DF (Jan 9, 2013)

Congrats Spongy!


----------



## airagee23 (Jan 10, 2013)

Congrats man


----------



## Times Roman (Jan 10, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Spongy has earned himself a promotion to Super Moderator... I don't even think I need to say much more. We all respect him greatly for his knowledge, maturity and willingness to help out around here.  Very glad to bump him up. Congratulate him now... or he'll ban you permanently.
> 
> PoB



You know, the new rule is those that get promoted have to buy the first round at the pub  =)

Congrats mate!


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 10, 2013)

Please don't ban me!!!!!
High 5, bro hug, all that good stuff.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Jan 10, 2013)

Congrats Spongy!


----------



## PFM (Jan 10, 2013)

It is now evident it's my lack of maturation that holds me back from from Super Old ....... I mean Super Vet.

All BS aside............Spongy certainly exceeds the requirement(s) for his new rank and position.


----------



## staxs (Jan 10, 2013)

Congrats Mr. Spongy


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jan 10, 2013)

Take care of business.    Congrats


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 10, 2013)

hell ya spong!!


----------



## Popeye (Jan 10, 2013)

PFM said:


> It is now evident it's my lack of maturation that holds me back from from Super Old .......* I mean Super Vet*.



If there was a Thooper Vet....you'd get my vote PFM


----------

